# cdma changed?



## jrigdon137 (Mar 29, 2012)

ok so a while back my phone killed over for a few days and i finally got it into download mode. flashed the same files to take it to stock then use cwm to flash my old backup, but for some reason this time it changed my cdma to a different one. my wifes is fine mine isn't. so is there anyway to change it back, or if possible make a rom of my wifes phone and flash to mine?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

jrigdon137 said:


> ok so a while back my phone killed over for a few days and i finally got it into download mode. flashed the same files to take it to stock then use cwm to flash my old backup, but for some reason this time it changed my cdma to a different one. my wifes is fine mine isn't. so is there anyway to change it back, or if possible make a rom of my wifes phone and flash to mine?


Do you mean your radio is changed? What was it then and what is it now? You can change them easily enough in Odin.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

cdma is not something you can change... can you describe your problem with more detail?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## jrigdon137 (Mar 29, 2012)

i talked to alltel and the guy i talked to says that he thinks i got the alltel software removed by accident that allows it to conenct to the 3g. mine is just stuck on connecting so thats what he thinks. anybody know of a way i can get the software from my wife phone to mine?

sorry poor comparison. it goes through the 3g to the crapiest connection and sits at the lowest 1xrtt and says connecting


----------



## jrigdon137 (Mar 29, 2012)

nothing?


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

try flashing back to stock...then *228, that should get your data working...then flash your ICS for your specific device. also you can take your wifes nandroid back up and flash that in cwm if you want too. dont see why but yes it is possible, i get a ROM set up the way i want it then i do a nandroid back up of it, then i switch sdcards with my g/f and restore a back up from my card on her phone. since we both have the mesmerize .


----------



## jrigdon137 (Mar 29, 2012)

even on stock it didn't work but i'll try again


----------



## jrigdon137 (Mar 29, 2012)

ok so apparently my efs is alright, but when i check *#1234# my phone shows pda SCH-I500USEI20 phone: S:i500.05 k.EI120 CSC: Uknown


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

jrigdon137 said:


> ok so apparently my efs is alright, but when i check *#1234# my phone shows pda SCH-I500USEI20 phone: S:i500.05 k.EI120 CSC: Uknown


i would try a stock rooted gingerbread in odin, check repartition. i would use the EH09 posted here on rootz. thats what i did when i got my replacement phone from uscc, it came with EI20 which was ok for about 5 mins after i activated the phone by dialing *611 and talking to the rep. then i went to EH09(rooted) *228... then i odin'd cwm for CM7...then ICS, i flashed the EH03 modem lastly.


----------

